# Schematic



## newbie (Jul 8, 2008)

Does anyone happen to have a schematic of the under belly on a 25RSS ?


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Don t think one exists. Anything in particular you re looking for? Someone will know


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I just happen to have one from my 28RSDS. I understand they are the same...










Happy Trails,
Doug

(Sorry, I couldn't resist. My bad.







)


----------



## newbie (Jul 8, 2008)

tdvffjohn said:


> Don t think one exists. Anything in particular you re looking for? Someone will know


Just wanted to know exaxtly where the hold tank edges etc are, without having to drop the cover ? Looking at installing a Sewer hose holder from one side of the fame to the other in front of axle. I do see that there is a budgle so I have an idea where Grey & Black are but I did not want to push up on the "budgle" in order to make the sewer tube lay flat.. Hope this helps ? lol


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Newbie,

That is going to be a really tricky area. Just in general, you can figure the black tank will be directly under the toilet. You can also probably expect that the two tanks are going to be on either side of the main discharge pipe that runs laterally across the trailer.

Also, as you noticed the tanks bulge. A lot when they are full! Consequently, mounting anything that is going to restrict that bulge is something to be careful of.

Finally, the tanks themselves are very thin. It doesn't take much to puncture one, and then you have a real mess on your hands.

The best thing to do, is to lower a little bit of the cover - maybe a couple of feet - and take a look around with a flashlight. You will see pretty quickly what you are up against. But be careful here as well. When you remove the screws holding the cover in place, make sure you put the same screws back in the same holes. The screws in the location of the tanks are just a little bit shorter than the rest - to avoid puncturing the tanks - and if you put a long screw back in the wrong hole, it could get ugly.

I don't mean to scare you off here. Just be careful and you will be fine.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

newbie said:


> Don t think one exists. Anything in particular you re looking for? Someone will know


Just wanted to know exaxtly where the hold tank edges etc are, without having to drop the cover ? Looking at installing a Sewer hose holder from one side of the fame to the other in front of axle. I do see that there is a budgle so I have an idea where Grey & Black are but I did not want to push up on the "budgle" in order to make the sewer tube lay flat.. Hope this helps ? lol
[/quote]
I have a 03 25rss and the black tank sits in front of the common sewer drain pipe and the gray tank is behind the drain pipe. Both tanks are 6 to 8 inches from the C channel of the frame. James


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Or you could simply use the bumper for the sewer hose and move on to your next mod....


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Dude, use the bumper. That's what it's made for


----------



## Scooter (May 9, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> I just happen to have one from my 28RSDS. I understand they are the same...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that's just down right funny ...


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Scooter said:


> I just happen to have one from my 28RSDS. I understand they are the same...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that's just down right funny ...
[/quote]
LMAO

That was my first thought as soon as I read the initial question!!!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I wouldn't mount the sewer hose holder under the belly. I'd personally recommend it beside the frame hidden by the skirting. Here's a pict of what I had on my 28 RSDS.










It worked great, was hidden and didn't decrease ground clearance. It's a little hard to see, but the back of the tube is screwed to the underside of the floor, and the front is screwed to a 2x4 that is in turn connected to an outrigger. This tilts the tube downward so the hose is easy to remove.









Here's the side picture:


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

As others have said "use the bumper" or do as others have done and mount a tube on top of the bumper.

Ed


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> I just happen to have one from my 28RSDS. I understand they are the same...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Darn it, Doug! You beat me to it!!!

Mike


----------



## newbie (Jul 8, 2008)

Nathan said:


> I wouldn't mount the sewer hose holder under the belly. I'd personally recommend it beside the frame hidden by the skirting. Here's a pict of what I had on my 28 RSDS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Look great - Thanks for the Pics & suggestion !!!


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> I just happen to have one from my 28RSDS. I understand they are the same...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually mine looks the same only I have different pretty colours!

I contacted the manufacture last year when I was installing backup lights and camera and they sent me 5 different faxes and then told me that it could be different from all 5?









That they were just kind of a guideline!

Be very very affraid!


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

There isn't one..........and they won't give you any of them....

I tried to get an electrical diagram so i would no where things are supposed to be so 1. i would avoid wires, and 2. where i could tap into things.......

No Go..........Keystone said no way


----------

